
Why Did Entrepreneurship Become So Difficult? - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/when-did-entrepreneurship-become-so-difficult/
======
sharemywin
Entrepreneurship has always been a rich man's game it's just recently that VC
money has opened up an opportunity for a few kids right out of college. It's
usually 200k-1m to buy a franchise. And slowly retail is getting eaten by tech
and alt distribution. Most businesses have always be funded by your house
equity which takes most of your life to build. or for the crazy credit cards.

